# That's a Fine Looking Chef



## mr drinky (Mar 30, 2012)

My DVR was queued up with an old Iron Chef America. Emma Hearst was competing. I say no more.

Of course, if you swing the other direction, there are always the hot chefs out near Jon.

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 30, 2012)

lol


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 30, 2012)

She's a dime, no question.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 30, 2012)

Love her necklace. Is that a cleaver in the back?


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 30, 2012)

Why can't we get chics that look like that in any kitchen I have worked in.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol because nothing would get done. All guys are just staring and trying to help her with....


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 30, 2012)

Yup. They replayed that episode this Sunday. I had already seen it.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 30, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Lol because nothing would get done. All guys are just staring and trying to help her with....



My old job was open kitchen with a yoga studio next door and we had some pretty good looking servers/hostesses so I know the feeling.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 30, 2012)

there are some good looking girls cooking in LA too


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2012)

my friend Chef Carla Pelligrino from Bacio in Las Vegas. you wouldn't have a prayer. She is the hottest chef I have ever met , except my girl.lol


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 30, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Love her necklace. Is that a cleaver in the back?



I see cleavage but no cleaver.

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 30, 2012)

Dam I must be getting old.:cop:


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 30, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> my friend Chef Carla Pelligrino from Bacio in Las Vegas. you wouldn't have a prayer. She is the hottest chef I have ever met , except my girl.lol



I'll give you that Son. You have some amazing (looking) friends. 

BUT you have to admit that the great-great granddaughter of William Randolph Hearst has some intrique  Rosebud is the sled.

k.

Edit: Below picture is of Carla Pelligrino.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I'll give you that Son. You have some amazing friends.
> 
> BUT you have to admit that the great-great granddaughter of William Randolph Hearst has some intrique  Rosebud is the sled.
> 
> k.


give you your props, but let me clarify. and her daughter.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> I see cleavage but no cleaver.
> 
> Stefan



voted best Italian chef in guyot and best Italian new Italian restaurant, she has chops. She is damn good.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 30, 2012)

A friend of mine moved to New Orleans after culinary school because he was so obsessed with Cat Cora. He was broken hearted when he found out she's not into dudes. He did get to work for Susan Spicer though and helped out a lot after Katrina, so still a good experience.


----------



## Seth (Mar 30, 2012)

Emma Hearst will be stopping by the Philly get together. She's bringing her cleaver with her. Maybe we could hook up Carla too.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 30, 2012)

I liked the Citizen Kane reference Mr. Drinky. After you mentioned her earlier I watched the iron chef episode.Thanks for the clarification Son. If this is for a WIP or a pass around let me know.:biggrin:


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 30, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> voted best Italian chef in guyot and best Italian new Italian restaurant, she has chops. She is damn good.



Did not intend to be disrespectful, I understand she is excellent at what she does. 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Did not intend to be disrespectful, I understand she is excellent at what she does.
> 
> Stefan


not disrespectful at all. I was just messing with you. I need to ask her what knives she uses, maybe she will need some new handles. I should ask her to pose with some knives and see what happens.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 30, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Did not intend to be disrespectful, I understand she is excellent at what she does.
> 
> Stefan



+1 Always truly impressive talent and looks combined. The whole package.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 30, 2012)

I've always had a bit of a crush on Casey Thompson from Top Chef. Another looker with some skills.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 30, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> I've always had a bit of a crush on Casey Thompson from Top Chef. Another looker with some skills.



I agree with you on that too. 

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I agree with you on that too.
> 
> k.


+2


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 30, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> I've always had a bit of a crush on Casey Thompson from Top Chef. Another looker with some skills.



Disagree. Casey Thompson couldn't dice an onion. Literally. I've seen her try in vain.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 30, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Disagree. Casey Thompson couldn't dice an onion. Literally. I've seen her try in vain.



I remember watching that. Twice actually, once on her season and then they replayed it on All Stars.


----------



## steeley (Mar 30, 2012)

[/IMG]Well that is funny when i use to watch that show she was the only I seen using a whetstone.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## The Edge (Mar 31, 2012)

Every woman shown on here is "SUPER HOT." That being said, I say Casey can take all the time in the world to chop her onions, as long as I can watch. (Thinking to myself, slower Casey, slower... Yeah, just like that!!)


----------



## steeley (Mar 31, 2012)

Casey : chef why do i have to make whip cream by hand twice a day ??


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, after some inspiration from the tattoo thread, here is my new favorite chef. Elizabeth Stuart from the (now closed I believe) Rockwood Room in Houston. She is a pastry chef. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 14, 2012)

For the girly boys.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 14, 2012)

Where's the chopped onion 

k.


----------



## tkern (Apr 14, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Where's the chopped onion
> 
> k.



Mercifully they're hidden.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 14, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Ok, after some inspiration from the tattoo thread, here is my new favorite chef. Elizabeth Stuart from the (now closed I believe) Rockwood Room in Houston. She is a pastry chef.
> 
> k.


 :bigeek: :jawdrop:

-AJ


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't do onions anymore. Just beef.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't make me brake out THE video.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 14, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I don't do onions anymore. Just beef.



LOL. That is the most apt knife forum double entendre ever. Touche.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey salty can your edges push cut paper?


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 15, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Ok, after some inspiration from the tattoo thread, here is my new favorite chef. Elizabeth Stuart from the (now closed I believe) Rockwood Room in Houston. She is a pastry chef.
> 
> k.



And this is why I got into pastries(ok not really) there are women everywhere. In class there are 32 students total between night and day classes there are 3 men 1 of whom is gay, so that leaves 2 of us straight men WOOT!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 15, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> And this is why I got into pastries(ok not really) there are women everywhere. In class there are 32 students total between night and day classes there are 3 men 1 of whom is gay, so that leaves 2 of us straight men WOOT!



LOL. You deserve a Nobel Prize in math -- or economics. I'm not sure which one.

k.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 15, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> LOL. You deserve a Nobel Prize in math -- or economics. I'm not sure which one.
> 
> k.



Physiology maybe?


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 15, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> LOL. You deserve a Nobel Prize in math -- or economics. I'm not sure which one.
> 
> k.


----------

